# Veloce vs FSA Omega Cranks.



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi guys,

I need advice on two specifics. I have been lucky enough to find a last year model Ridley which allowed me to get the Campy grouppo I have been lusting for. Here are the 2 questions.

I can get either an FSA Omega Compact crank or I can upgrade to a Veloce Ultra Torque standard. Other than my desire to have the entire group as Campy, is there any quality long term wear reason to spend more ( don't know how much more as yet) on the Campy?

Second, I have never ridden anything other than triples and I am leery of the compact double. I spend almost my entire daily ride in the middle gear, either 38 teeth or 42 teeth depending on the bike, 7 or 9 speed. With the Campy cassette at 12-25 I am concerned that the 34 tooth ring will not work as well as the 39 I would get with a standard crank.

So, give the benefit of all your wisdom.

Thanks much.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

It will work fine. Get the veloce.


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd stay away from the FSA stuff. I had SLK cranks on my R3 and the BB began to have problems around 1,000 miles. I replaced it with Campy and haven't had any problems since.


----------



## natsquared (May 29, 2008)

Campy...UT is great.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Check out the reviews of FSA stuff in Roadbikereview; that should have you running for Campy. Note that the UT bottom bracket is the same for all levels....


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, The UT over FSA price will be $100 so back to the drawing board. Hard to say why Ridley put so much FSA on this bike. The local bike shop seems to like their cranks so I might just wear it out and add some other brand.

After Campy, what would be the next best? The reason for the $100 difference is Campy lists the Veloce UT crank at $238 while FSA lists their crank at $139. While Campy's sell at $180 the FSA seems to sell close to the $139 so there is the problem.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Look at Excel sports' cranksets:
They have a veloce on close-out for $120.

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?page=7&major=1&minor=13


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the link; I spotted that one a few days ago but 170 mm is much too short for me. I think I will stick with the FSA for now. It looks like the bad rap for FSA has come from their use of aluminum bolts on the left side to hold on the crank arm. The bolts on mine are steel.

Besides, there is a possibility that the 10 speed will closeout in a while as the 11 speed is released.


----------

